# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  دروجبا والاصابة

## العالي عالي

يواجه المهاجم الإيفواري الدولي ديديه دروجبا خطر الابتعاد عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة بعدما أكد فريقه تشيلسي الإنجليزي لكرة القدم اليوم السبت أنه خضع لعملية جراحية في ركبته المصابة.

ونقل النادي الإنجليزي في موقعه على الانترنت عن بريان إينجليش طبيب تشيلسي قوله "لقد تصلبت ركبة دروجبا أمس الجمعة وتم اتخاذ قرار بخضوعه لعملية جراحية على الفور".

واضاف "العملية جرت بشكل جيد وسيبدأ فترة إعادة التأهيل في أقرب وقت ممكن".

ويبدو أن دروجبا سيبتعد عن الملاعب لنحو شهر مما يعني أنه سيغيب عن مباريات تشيلسي أمام ارسنال وبلاكبرن في الدوري الإنجليزي بجانب مباراة فريقه في دور الثمانية لكأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية أمام ليفربول.

ويواجه دروجبا أيضا إمكانية عدم اكتساب لياقة المباريات قبل انطلاق مسيرة منتخب بلاده في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا والتي تنطلق في 20 كانون ثان/يناير المقبل.

----------


## منار المومني

ان شاء الله بيرجع قريبا على الملاعب .شكرا على الخبر  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

حياك الله اختي الكريمة 

وانا كمان بتمني انو يرجع بسرعة

----------

